# MVV process to the Netherlands



## TEM25 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I am currently undergoing the process of MVV along with my dutch partner. As we have applied on the 11th of September (2015 of course), unfortunately the process has started along with the Refugee crisis that is happening all across Europe. We have received 2 letters until now, 1 saying that they received the files, and another that we need to complete the payment. that was on mid of September. However upon doing some follow-ups with the IND. They have told us like 2 weeks ago that someone has already started working on our files yet they can't know how deep they have gotten into it. Yet no one called us from the IND, asking us any questions it has always been us calling them. Could someone who has just went through this process give us some guidelines on how the whole process could take ? i know they say up to 3 months but i haver read some people saying they got it in 3 weeks. We have been waiting for almost 2months now and yet nothing. and when you went through the process did you have any contact person who you could follow up with directly? or at least have someone calling you letting you know how its going ? 

Thank you for your time, and I hope to hear from someone soon. 

SOOOO SICK OF WAITING :fingerscrossed:


----------

